# Any games like Age Of Empires?



## Respital

I'm looking for a game like AOE more like the second one but not the third, does anyone know if there is AOE4 or 5 yet? Also what are your thoughts on age of mythology?

What other kinds of games does anyone know of that are like AOE?


----------



## Gooberman

There is AOE3 then The War Chiefs then The Asian Dynasty(Expansions) and that's all they have atm.


----------



## vinnie107

Age of mythology is great. Its an old game now, but if you enjoyed AOE you will definatly enjoy AOM.


----------



## Gooberman

Games i've played are AOE2 AOE3 & TWC (The War Chiefs) Empire Earth 2  they are my fav RTS games.


----------



## Intel_man

Rise of Nations - The BEST RTS game ever.


----------



## computernoob1

Have you looked into the Total War series?
They came out with a new one recently, called Empire: Total War.
It looks very promising 
Here's the wikipedia page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire:_Total_War
Although if you are looking for a game like AoE2, I'd suggest Medieval II: Total War.
Might be hard to find though because it came out in 2006.


----------



## laznz1

Intel_man said:


> Rise of Nations - The BEST RTS game ever.



Rise of Nations is awesome !! you can build ICBM Rockets!!!


----------



## Respital

Thanks for the responses, i'll look into those, also what does 'RTS' mean?


----------



## laznz1

Real-time strategy


----------



## Respital

Ah right, thanks.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

The warcraft games are fun along with starcraft but they are a little different style than aoe.


----------



## Glliw

Rome: Total War might be worth looking into for you as well.  It can be had pretty cheap too.


----------



## /\E

Redbull{wings} said:


> The warcraft games are fun along with starcraft but they are a little different style than aoe.



Shew.... Look at the community that Warcraft III attracts. If you're into anime and weird stuff like that, you'll love WC3. But the community is made 100% of those weird, anime fetish, geeky nerds.

Empire: Total War is awesome, probably the best game on Steam ATM.


----------



## Gooberman

laznz1 said:


> Rise of Nations is awesome !! you can build ICBM Rockets!!!



In Empire Earth 2 you can build ICBM Missile Silos and Nuclear bombers


----------



## phantomofrussia

/\E said:


> Shew.... Look at the community that Warcraft III attracts. If you're into anime and weird stuff like that, you'll love WC3. But the community is made 100% of those weird, anime fetish, geeky nerds.
> 
> *Empire: Total War* is awesome, probably the best game on Steam ATM.



the game is cool but way too buggy at the moment. when they finally fix the problems. then it will the best Total War game so far.


----------



## gamerman4

http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...=all&date_filter=all&sortdir=asc&official=all

there ya go, plenty of RTS games

Rise of Nations and Empire Earth are pretty close to Age of Empires.


----------



## salman

/\E said:


> Shew.... Look at the community that Warcraft III attracts. *If you're into anime and weird stuff like that, you'll love WC3. But the community is made 100% of those weird, anime fetish, geeky nerds.*



Not really. Me and a few of my friends play warcraft III and we're not Anime lovers- and though its been a couple a months since I played- everyone seemed like a good mix of regular people.

But it is a good RTS. Not really like AOE, but might be worth a try and the online community is still pretty good.


----------



## Intel_man

Gooberman said:


> In Empire Earth 2 you can build ICBM Missile Silos and Nuclear bombers



Empire Earth's layout for the stuff is too damn complicated.


----------

